# sonderzeichen cdrom

## May-C

ich versuche gerade anno 1503 mit cedega zu installieren.

Leider scheitert es daran, dass er die Datei Sultan's Palace.wav nicht auf der CD finden kann.

Ist eigentlich auch klar, weil die Datei auf der CD so angezeigt wird: SultanÂs palace.wav

Wie kann ich das korrigieren?

----------

## May-C

So ich habe mal in der fstab iocharset=iso8859-15 für das cdrom eingetragen.

Jetzt heisst die Datei Sultan?s Palace.wav

ist das ein unicode problem?

----------

## Mankale

vielleicht verwendet die CD utf8, schwer aus der Ferne zu diagnostizieren.

----------

## May-C

wenn ich iocharset=utf8 nehme, habe ich wieder SultanÂs palace.wav

----------

## May-C

So, nachdem ich nun das System auf utf8 umgestellt habe, wird die datei auch richtig angezeigt.

Trotzdem findet der installier die datei immernoch nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

ich glaub ich geb's auf

----------

